# newspaper thief



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

One night we accidently left our back door unlocked, and the wind was real bad, needless to say the door got blown open at some point. Summer sleeps downstairs as it is too warm for her upstairs....anyways my husband went downstairs next morning only to find a nice cool breeze from the back door being open and sweet Summer laying in the middle of the floor with a chewed up newspaper! (We don't get the paper) she had left at some point stole one of our neighbors newspaper and brought it back to chew on in the comforts of her own home!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

aw..... she just wanted to earn a few extra pennies as a paper"boy/girl". don't hate me because i'm beautiful

what a criminal!!!!!!!!!!!
beth, moose and angel


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank goodness she came back home!

She must have been so proud of herself.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Too funny! My Tucker would have probably brought home a critter of some sort to play with! Sounds like she just wanted to catch up on the latest news!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> Thank goodness she came back home!
> 
> She must have been so proud of herself.


 
Yes i was so thankful that she did come back, she does love us!  Now I check the door 2 and 3 times before I go to bed!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank goodness she knows enough to come home. 

Bayne got out of his outdoor kennel by being able to lift the latch by shaking the gate, now we have a weight on the latch so it can't pop up. Each time he got out I found him sitting in front of the sliding glass doors wanting in. The last time he got out was under the deck, I looked out the sliding doors and there he was walking up the steps toward the door. I think now we have the kennel secure.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Apparently Summer was feeling news deprived and felt the need to brush up on current events. Glad she came home to read the paper!!!


----------



## awesomesauce (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, impressive that she came home! I'm always worried that if Wrigley got out on his own he'd get lost.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Very funny. Reminded me of our friend's golden. If he wanted to play and everyone was busy, he'd head off into the woods. He kept returning with tennis balls. Eventually they figured it out. He was going to the tennis court, laying in wait then bounded out of the bushes to catch the ball. Mystery solved. Thank goodness everyone is good natured about it!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

too funny! That definently sounds like something my puppy would do too!


----------

